# Was mache ich falsch? Schwebalgen



## Sadok (30. Juli 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

wir haben vor 1/2 Jahr ein Haus erworben, bei dem auch ein Teich dabei war. Dieser Teich war ohne Filterpumpe und völlig veralgt. Wir haben diesen Teich dann im Fühjahr komplett abgelassen und den Schlamm abgesaugt, so dass nur noch minimal Schlamm unten im Bereich übrig blieb.

Neues Wasser rein, Teichstarter rein und uns erfreut über einen tollen klaren Teich.

Folgende Angaben und dann zum Problem:
Der Teich hat nun eine Fliterpumpe mit einer UVC-Lampe, soll reichen für ca. 4000 Liter Wasser. Der Teich hat ca. 2500l Volumen.

Es befinden sich dort ca. 15 Goldfische drin.

An Pflanzen haben wir viel __ Schilf, 1 Seerose (die muss noch wachsen), 1 __ Froschlöffel, 3 Unterwasserpflanzen (so was ähnliches wie __ Hornkraut, finde gerade kein passendes Bild dazu) und als Schwimmpflanze noch 4-5 (ich glaube Teichlinsen).

Der Teich ist allerdings kaum von Pflanzen bedeckt und eigentlich zu 95% gibt es eine freie Wasseroberfläche. Weiterhin ist der Teich den ganzen Tag der Sonne ausgesetzt, wir haben allerdings einen sehr großen Sonnenschirm, der ab 13 Uhr bis Abends Schatten spendet.

Nun wurde das Wasser vom Frühjahr an bis jetzt zusehends trüber...erst konnte man bis auf den Boden schauen, dann war der irgendwann weg, dann konnte man nur noch 50cm tief schauen und vor 1-2 Monaten können wir sogar nur noch 10cm tief rein schauen, es ist alles voller Schwebalgen (glaube ich), also auf der kompletten Teichfolie ist eine dicke grüne Ablagerung, die locker auf der Folie liegt und bei Verbwirbelung sich sofort mit dem Wasser vermischt.

Ich habe nun ein Mittel gegen Schwebalgen rein geschüttet und mir 3 Teichmuscheln geholt vor 3 Tagen. Leider hat das Mittelchen scheinbar GAR NICHTS gebracht, der Teich ist nach wie vor grün und man sieht fast nichts mehr.

Alle Tipps (Wasserpflanzen, __ Muscheln, Schatten, Filterpumpe) habe ich nun umgesetzt und habe keine Chance, den Teich klar zu bekommen.

Wird der Teich irgendwann überhaupt wieder klar, wenn die Algenbildung so intensiv ist wie bei meinem?

Achso ich habe auch Teststreifen geholt, alle Werte sind okay, der PH-Wert könnte etwas gesenkt werden ist aber noch nicht im kritischen Bereich. Hier mal die Werte:
Nitrat: 10mg/l (laut Test super)
Nitrit: 0,5 mg/l (laut Test okay, ist aber nicht soo wichtig für den Teich)
Gesamthärte: Zwischen 7°d und 14°d (laut Test super)
Karbonathärte: 3°d (laut Test super)
PH Säuregehalt: 8,0 (laut Test etwas zu hoch)

Ich wäre für jeden Tipp dankbar. Liegt der Schlüssel zum Erfolg etwa in einem fast ausnahmslos bedeckten Teich mit Seerosen? Der Nachbar hat seinen klar und da ist 80% bedeckt mit Seerosen.

Achso, wir füttern auch nicht mehr seit mindestens 4-5 Monaten, so dass auch keine Nährstoffe im Teich durch Fütterung entstehen, aber alles bringt nichts....

Achso noch eine Frage ist mir eingefallen:
Die Filterpumpe war sehr günstig (50 Euro), kann es sein das dies auch ein Faktor ist? Wie oft säubert man die Pumpe komplett? Das Rohr oben wo es in die UVC Lampe rein läuft, habe ich schon mehrfach von Algen befreit. Im Teich haben wir auch ein Netz mit Kohle (weß nicht genau wie sich das bezeichnet, aber ist extra für Teiche) runter gelassen, welches auch für einen Ausgleich des PH-Wertes sorgt, an so etwas kann es aber nicht liegen oder?



Viele Grüße
Sadok


----------



## luko1662 (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: Was mache ich falsch? Schwebalgen*

hi dadok
mit chemie wirst du die ursache nicht bekämfen können.
mach auch nicht den fehler jeden tag den filter zu säubern (backies)
wie alt ist denn die uvc röhre?
Wie groß ist der filter?
mfg detef


----------



## Digicat (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: Was mache ich falsch? Schwebalgen*

Servus Sadok

Mein Name ist Helmut und heiße Dich

Herzlich Willkommen

Hat der Teich am Rand Pflanzstufen .... ein Bild wäre net schlecht ....

Pflanzen pflanzen was das Börsel hergibt 
Unterwasserpflanzen wären die erste Wahl, dann Schwimmpflanzen ... dann Uferrandpflanzen

Der Filterläuft durch ... also 24h/Tag 

Wenn net ... schlecht, kann sich keine Biologie aufbauen die Nitrit (Fischgift) in Nitrat umwandelt, daher dein erhöhter Nitritwert .... sofortige Wasserwechsel durchführen ... 20% jeden Tag bis der Nitritwert auf deinen Teststreifen (net so gut wie Tröpfchentest`s) "0" zeigt 

Bitte klicke in meiner Signatur auf Basiswissen .... bringt viel Licht ins Dunkel


----------



## karsten. (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: Was mache ich falsch? Schwebalgen*

Hallo und herzlich willkommen 


der Klassiker 
entschuldige !
aber Du musst Dir noch über ein paar Zusammenhänge bei Teichen Klarheit verschaffen 
angefangen bei unseren Fachbeiträgen 
den  und den Rest
dann noch die Suchfunktion betätigen wenn was nicht klar ist 
dann sprechen wir schon mal die gleiche Sprache 

was heißt denn Filterpumpe ?
ist da ein Filter dran den Du regelmäßigst reinigst und damit Nährstoffe aus dem Teich entfernst ?
nur vom im Kreis pumpen passiert nicht viel 
und was passiert den mit dem  UVC -Grillgut ?


> Ich habe nun ein Mittel gegen Schwebalgen rein geschüttet und mir 3 Teichmuscheln geholt vor 3 Tagen


dass geht gar nicht !
eine Algizide tötet sicher Deine transportgeschwächten __ Muscheln 
der erhöhte PH-Wert ist normal bei "grünem Wasser"
da die Grünalgen verstärkt Sauerstoff produzieren
ist aber weder Ursache noch alleinige Auswirkung Deines Nährstoffüberschusses
dass Du nicht fütterst heißt ja nicht dass Deine Fische nicht mehr ins Wasser kacken
Die sind nur auf Selbstversorgung umgestiegen.
Fürs "Wegräumen" bleibst Du verantwotlich ! 
Natürlich kannst Du den Teich abdunkeln ,dass ändert aber auch nichts 
dann bekommst Du eben andere Algen .

Du brauchst effektive Filtersysteme die Nährstoffe AUSTRAGEN 
und/oder eine funktionierende Teichbiologie mit gutem Substrat und geeigneter Bepflanzung die deine Nährstoffe verbraucht 

je mehr Besatz Du hast desto größer musst Du den og. Aufwand treiben.

dann klappts auch mit dem klarem Wasser

mfG


----------



## Sadok (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: Was mache ich falsch? Schwebalgen*

Hallo,

danke für eure schnellen Antworten. Ich habe mal eben 3 Bilderchen gemacht, eins von der Pumpe, eins vom Teich und eine Nahaufnahme, damit man sieht, wie stark das Wasser veralgt ist.

Ich hoffe, damit kann ich Eure Rückfragen beantworten.

Das man keine Chemie in den Teich schütten soll, bzw. das es auch ohne geht habe ich gerade im FAQ gelesen, danke für den Hinweis.

Ich bin echt mal gespannt ob man diese starke Veralgung jemals wieder los wird. Ich kann mir auch nicht vorstellen, dass die 3 kleinen __ Muscheln das ändern werden, wobei die angeblich pro Muschel 40L/Stunde "umwälzen". :-D Das wären ja an einem Tag der komplette Teich.

Achso der Grund warum man die Seerose nicht sieht ist: Die war in so einem Teichbehälter mit Erde, ich wollte, dass die zentraler in der MItte des Teiches ist, also habe ich die samt Behälter abtauchen lassen, mir wurde gesagt, die wächst irgendwann an die Oberfläche und vermehrt sich dann auch gut.

Viele Grüße
Sadok


----------



## hoboo34 (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: Was mache ich falsch? Schwebalgen*



> 40L/Stunde "umwälzen".



Da hast du recht, die werden dein Problem nicht lösen. Denn was eine Muschel so verspeist kommt ja auch irgendwo wieder als Abfall raus.


----------



## karsten. (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: Was mache ich falsch? Schwebalgen*



Sadok schrieb:


> ..........
> Achso der Grund warum man die Seerose nicht sieht ist: Die war in so einem Teichbehälter mit Erde, ich wollte, dass die zentraler in der MItte des Teiches ist, also habe ich die samt Behälter abtauchen lassen, mir wurde gesagt, die wächst irgendwann an die Oberfläche und vermehrt sich dann auch gut.




Das ist die ganz harte Variante 

sonst ..

setzt man im Sommer __ Teichrosen langsam tiefer so wie die Stängel der Blätter länger werden 

und 

über Deine __ Muscheln solltest Du Dir keine Sorgen mehr machen  R.I.P.

mfG


----------



## Sadok (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: Was mache ich falsch? Schwebalgen*

@Karsten:

Danke für deine Antwort, ich habe mir diesen Artikel bereits durchgelesen und dabei festgestellt, dass ich zumindest theoretisch alles über das Thema weiß. Also viel Beflanzung, die die Nährstoffe entziehen, nicht zu viele Fische usw. (das mit dem "Algenfrei" war mir nicht bewusst, da habe ich etwas dazu gelernt, also das man das nicht rein schütten soll).

Ich habe den Teich auch eher übernommen in einem miserablem Zustand und versuche jetzt mein Möglichstes zu tun diesen klar zu bekommen. Ein erster Versuch ist gescheitert, deshalb nun der zweite Versuch übers Forum.  Und das man das Zeug nicht zusammen mit dem __ Muscheln rein schütten soll hat mir der Fachangestellte im Gartencenter auch nicht gesagt, obwohl ich mich bei beiden "Artikeln" von ihm beraten lassen habe.


----------



## Sadok (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: Was mache ich falsch? Schwebalgen*

@Karsten: Magst du weiterhelfen oder mich massiv runter putzen? :-D


----------



## Digicat (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: Was mache ich falsch? Schwebalgen*

Servus

Karsten will dich nicht "Runterputzen", unsere Philosophie ist auf Helfen ausgerichtet 

Ergänzend: die verstorbenen __ Muscheln solltest irgendwie heraus holen ..... die vergiften Dir das Wasser .....

Wäre über eine kleine Rückmeldung erfreut gewesen, ob dein Filter durchläuft


----------



## Sadok (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: Was mache ich falsch? Schwebalgen*

Achso ja klar, der Filter läuft 24 Stunden am Tag.

Erkennt man an den Bildern eventuell ob bei starkem Regen Wasser mit Erde vermischt in den Teich läuft und das das gleichgewicht stört? Das habe ich nämlich auch hier im Forum gelesen und es war mir bisher nicht bewusst.

Viele Grüße
Sadok


----------



## Digicat (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: Was mache ich falsch? Schwebalgen*



Würde Dir trotzdem einen 20% WW empfehlen bis das Nitrit 0 zeigt ....

Die Fische werden sich bei Dir bedanken ....


----------



## Digicat (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: Was mache ich falsch? Schwebalgen*

Dazu mußt Dir den Teichrand genau ansehen ....

Entferne mal den Bewuchs rund um den Teich ... liegt die Teichfolie dann höher als die umgebende Erde paßt es ... ist sie wo tiefer ... weißt was du zu tun hast ....


----------



## karsten. (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: Was mache ich falsch? Schwebalgen*

:sorry

dann nimm doch mein "Runtergemache" und hau es Deinen Fachverkäufern und bisherigen Tipgebern um die Ohren !



schönes WE


----------



## Digicat (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: Was mache ich falsch? Schwebalgen*

Edit: habe mir gerade dein Bild angesehen .... dürfte wohl passen .... aber schau sicherheitshalber noch mal ...


----------



## Sadok (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: Was mache ich falsch? Schwebalgen*

Hallo Helmut,

den Wasserwechsel ca. 20% werde ich mal direkt vornehmen und noch einmal testen. Um den Teichrand kümmere ich mich auch mal.

Wie lange muss man ca. rechnen bis ein derartiger Algenwuchs verschwindet, wenn der Teich ein ordentliches Gleichgewicht hat? Mehrere Monate, oder sieht man schon nach einigen Wochen einen Verbesserung? 

Vielen Dank nochmal Helmut und viele Grüße
Sadok


----------



## luko1662 (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: Was mache ich falsch? Schwebalgen*

nochwas
ich würde den pumpenein-bzw. auslauf ändern.
sieht so aus alswenn du das gefilterte wasser wieder filterst--.bild 3
gruß
detlef


----------



## Digicat (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: Was mache ich falsch? Schwebalgen*

Servus

Wie lange das dauert kann man so Global nicht sagen ... kommt auf viele Faktoren an ... 

wie war/ist das Füllwasser beschaffen (Nitrat,Phosphat)
wie sieht das Pflanzsubstrat aus (mager (Kies) oder fett (Mutterboden/Erde))
Nährstoffeintrag von Aussen (Wind/Regen)
Was kannst du beeinflußen

Durch Pflanzen den Nährstoffgehalt senken (Nitrat)
Durch einen Skimmer den Nährstoffeintrag verringern (Wind der Blätter, Blütenpollen etc. in den Teich weht)
Die Fische wenigst/garnicht füttern
Eine effiziente Vorabscheidung (Siebfilter) vor der Filterbiostufe (Eigenbauecke > Filtertonnen) einsetzen
einen Pflanzfilter bauen
Und ..... dich in Geduld üben ....


----------



## Sadok (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: Was mache ich falsch? Schwebalgen*

@Luko:

Eigentlich nicht, oder wie meinst du das? Hier mal die Funktionsweise:
Die Pumpe hat einen Eingang und einen Ausgang. Durch den Eingang, der oben zur UVC Lampe geht wird unten im Teich Wasser angesaugt (da ist vorne auch noch einmal ein Filter/Sieb dran unten, damit da kein Grobes Zeug rein kann), das läuft durch die Lampe, dann in den großen Behälter, dort befindet sich Aktivkohle die das Wasser nochmals reinigt und anschließend kommt das Wasser wieder aus der Öffnung unten am Behälter heraus und läuft in den Teich zurück.

Also angesaugt wird unten in 1m Tiefe, gefiltertes Wasser kommt seitlich aus dem Filter an der Oberfläche wieder raus.

Danke Helmut für die Erläuterung. Ich werde Geduld mitbringen! 

Gruß
Sadok


----------



## luko1662 (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: Was mache ich falsch? Schwebalgen*

@sadok
mit aktivkohle hole ich nur farbstoffe,oder medikamentenreste aus dem wasser
es ist kein filtermedium.
nach zirka 8 wochen ist sie verbraucht.
detlef


----------



## Hico (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: Was mache ich falsch? Schwebalgen*



Digicat schrieb:


> Eine effiziente Vorabscheidung (Siebfilter) vor der Filterbiostufe (Eigenbauecke > Filtertonnen) einsetzen
> einen Pflanzfilter bauen



Hallöchen, was genau meinst du damit? Leider habe ich das selbe Problem und würde ihm auch gerne zu leibe rücken... 

viele Grüße Nicole


----------



## Bebel (31. Juli 2010)

*AW: Was mache ich falsch? Schwebalgen*

Hi Sadok

Ich denke Dein Filter reicht nicht aus. Wie alt ist denn Deine UVC-Lampe und wieviel Watt hat sie (UVC Röhren müssen nach einem Jahr gewechselt werden wenn sie funktionieren sollen).

Wenn in Deinem Filter nur Aktivkohle ist kann der nicht filtern. Soweit ich weiß, filtert die Kohle lediglich Giftstoffe, auf die Algen hat das keine Wirkung. Du brauchst anderes Filtermaterial.

Bei Deiner Teichgröße sollte sogar ein Baumarktfilter ausreichen, bei Deinem Fischbesatz sollte der aber mindestens für Teiche sein, die dreimal so groß sind wie Deiner.

Dann noch eine Frage zu Deinen Pflanzen, hast Du die in der Erde stehen, in der Du die gekauft hast? Oder hast Du die vielleicht sogar in gekaufter Teicherde stehen, dann kann das die Ursache für die Schwebealgen sein.

Mehr Pflanzen sind natürlich auch von Vorteil aber bis die ihren Zweck erfüllen vergeht einige Zeit, deswegen würde ich Dir zuerst zu einem besseren Filter raten und auch zu Filterstarterbakterien, damit der  Filter schneller aktiv wird - Deinen Fischen zuliebe.

Ich glaube auch, dass 15 Goldfische zuviel sind bei Deiner Teichgröße - je nachdem wie groß die sind. Wenn die sich wohl fühlen, werden das auch schnell mehr.

Ich hoffe Du kannst mit den Tipps was anfangen.

LG Bebel


----------



## Sadok (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Was mache ich falsch? Schwebalgen*

Hallo Bebel,

danke für deine Rückmeldung, ich bin mittlerweile schon einige Schritte weiter. 

Wir haben den Teich komplett umgebaut, es lag an zwei wesentlichen Faktoren:

1) Ständiger Nährstoffeinschub durch das Umliegende Erdreich (der Vorbesitzer hat quasi die Folie ebenerdig in die Erde verlaufen lassen und darauf Pflanzen gemacht, außerdem hatt er am hinteren Teichende ein Rohr zum Ablauf bei zu hohem Wasserstand, da erfolgt auch ein ständiger Nährstoffaustausch

2) Mein Filter und meine Pumpe waren viel zu klein, ich hatte eine 1100l/h Pumpe mit einer 6W UVC Lampe...quasi ein Spielzeug. *g*

Nun habe ich auf Grund von ein paar Tipps alles umgebaut, damit das erste Problem behoben ist und zum zweiten Problem habe ich mir neue profesionelle Geräte gekauft, aber nicht von OASE, also war sogar erschwinglich. 

Ich habe jetzt eine 4500l/h Pumpe (verbraucht nur 35W!), ein Filter mit 3 Kammern ausgelegt für maximal 4500l/h und eine 18Watt UVC Lampe. Der Teich war nach 24 Stunden schon wesentlich klarer. Mittlerweile läuft die Pumpe seit ca. 1 Woche, ich habe jetzt klares Wasser, klarer geht es gar nicht, wenn die Sonne scheint kann ich bis auf den Grund schauen, so sauber hatte ich das übertrieben gesagt nicht mal, direkt nachdem ich neues Wasser damals eingelassen hatte. Überhaupt keine grüne Verfärbung mehr im Wasser, nur noch die Ablagerungen von einer kleinen Mulmschicht auf dem Boden, was ich aber okay finde. Fischbesatz ca 30 Goldfische auf 3500l Wasser, die Pumpe und UVC haut aber alles weg, die ist für doppelt so große Teiche normalerweise, deshalb kann ich mir den hohen Fischbesatz "leisten"... 

Anderer Thread, siehe hier:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/31463/page-4/?q=sadok

Gruß
Sadok


----------



## Christine (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Was mache ich falsch? Schwebalgen*



Sadok schrieb:


> Fischbesatz ca 30 Goldfische auf 3500l Wasser, die Pumpe und UVC haut aber alles weg, die ist für doppelt so große Teiche normalerweise, deshalb kann ich mir den hohen Fischbesatz "leisten"...



Ob die Fische das auch so sehen? M.E. mindestens 20 zu viel. :evil


----------



## Sadok (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Was mache ich falsch? Schwebalgen*

Aber dei Fotos aus dem anderen Thread kennst du schon? Ich bin mir nämlich bei der Teichgröße sehr unsicher, da ich den ursprünglich nicht selbst angelegt habe und dadurch nicht weiß wieviel er wirklich Volumen hat. Er ist nicht viel kleiner als der des Nachbarn ud er meint in seinem wären 6000l...also irgendwas zwischen 3500 und 5000l werden es sein, es ist auch massig Platz, also die sind nicht total eingeengt und stoßen sich ständig gegenseitig an, keine Angst ;-)

Es ist auch so, dass man oft nur 3-4 Fische sieht, weil sie sich eben gut verteilen bzw. verstecken können...

Zumal ich nicht den Eindruck habe, dass die Fische sich unwohl fühlen, im Gegenteil, seitdem das Wasser klar ist und der Teich um ca. 700l vergrößert wurde, machen die für mich einen so etwas von glücklichen Eindruck, das glaubst du gar nicht.  Also nichts mit stillem verharren am Einlauf des Filterauslaufes um Sauerstoff zu erhaschen und solcherlei Dinge...

Ich habe jetzt auf Grund deiner Aussage noch einmal nach einer Regel geschaut, auf 1000l Wasser maximal 80cm Fisch. Unsere Goldfische sind ca. 10cm groß, macht also 8 auf 1000l, da ich so um die 4000l drin habe macht das max. 32 Fische, wenn ich jetzt 75 drin hätte könnte ich deine Aussage nachvollziehen, aber so...

P.S.: Aber hin oder her, wir werden sowieso bald 10 Stück umsetzen in einen anderen Fischteich von bekannten, wo der Reier zugeschlagen hat.


Gruß
Sadok


----------



## Digicat (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Was mache ich falsch? Schwebalgen*

Servus Sadok

Hier will Dir niemand ans Bein pickeln 

Uns geht es doch um das Wohl der Tiere ...

Heute sind es 30 Stück mit 10cm, morgen sind xx Stück mit 20cm ... , übermorgen sind es 100 Stück ...

Goldfische sind sehr Vermehrungsfreudig 

Du tust Dir ja selbst keinen gefallen ... aber uns könnte es egal sein ... du bist freiwillig hier


----------



## Sadok (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Was mache ich falsch? Schwebalgen*

Nö das hat ja nichts mit ans Bein pinkeln zu tun, nur da kam eine trockene kurze Behauptung, ohne Erklärung und ohne den Hintergrund oder den Teich zu kennen, das habe ich jetzt nicht so als Hilfe empfunden. Mir geht es ebenso um das Wohl der Tiere, ich habe nicht umsonst 30 Stunden den Teich umgebaut in den letzten 3 Wochen. 

Das sich Goldfische stark vermehren ist mir bekannt, momentan sind auch die Hälfte der Goldfische 5cm (Jungtiere) sollten es mehr als 30 werden, werde ich selbstverständlich aussetzen, das ist die maximale Besetzung die ich haben möchte, eher 20.

Aber Goldfische werden keine 20cm, jedenfalls nicht die, die ich habe...oder war deine Aussage nur darauf bezogen, dass du mir beispielhaft klar machen wolltest, dass man auf den Fischbesatz achten musst, dann kann ich es nachvollziehen...


----------



## Christine (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Was mache ich falsch? Schwebalgen*



Sadok schrieb:


> Hast du mal in eine Zoohandlung geschaut, wie da die Becken aussehen da sind auf 500l Wasser 50 Minikois eng aneinader, wenn es schädlich für die Fische wäre würden die doch gar nicht erst so gehalten werden...auch nicht zum Verkauf, denn ich denke mal einige schwimmen da auch monatelang in so einem Becken



Du bist aber doch ein wenig blauäugig - meinst Du ein solcher Händler schert sich drum, wenn er morgens erstmal die Leichen abfischen muss? Das ist Geschäft - mit artgerechter Haltung hat das rein gar nichts zu tun.



Sadok schrieb:


> Zumal ich nicht den Eindruck habe, dass die Fische sich unwohl fühlen, im Gegenteil, seitdem das Wasser klar ist und der Teich um ca. 700l vergrößert wurde, machen die für mich einen so etwas von glücklichen Eindruck, das glaubst du gar nicht.



Weil sie nicht schreien? Weißt Du, was die am wenigsten interessiert? Klares Wasser! Denn klares Wasser bedeutet nur "Feind kann mich sehen" und "wo ist das nächste Versteck".



Sadok schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt auf Grund deiner Aussage noch einmal nach einer Regel geschaut, auf 1000l Wasser maximal 80cm Fisch.



Ein Dir ins Konzept passende, aber völlig absurde "Regel" - stell Dir nur mal einen 80 cm Koi oder Stör in 1000 l Wasser vor. Das ist, als ob Du in der Besenkammer wohnen solltest 



Sadok schrieb:


> Aber hin oder her, wir werden sowieso bald 10 Stück umsetzen in einen anderen Fischteich von bekannten, wo der Reier zugeschlagen hat.



Da wird der __ Reiher sich aber freuen...


----------



## Christine (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Was mache ich falsch? Schwebalgen*



Sadok schrieb:


> Aber Goldfische werden keine 20cm, jedenfalls nicht die, die ich habe....



Dann gibt es zwei Möglichkeiten : Du hast keine Goldfische oder kleine Krüppel


----------



## VolkerN (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Was mache ich falsch? Schwebalgen*

Hallo Sadok



Sadok schrieb:


> Aber Goldfische werden keine 20cm, jedenfalls nicht die, die ich habe...



...in unseren Breiten werden Goldis durchaus bis zu 35 cm gross ...und im uebrigen auch recht alt (20 - 25 Jahre und aelter...) ...beides setzt natuerlich eine moeglichst optimale Umgebung fuer die Tiere voraus.

Ich beobachte grad jetzt bei den Goldfischen/Shubunkins in meinem Teich immer das sie eine unbaendige Freude dran haben (speziell morgens und in den Abendstunden) mit "Vollgas" den Teich zu durchqueren. 

Von daher bin ich ueberzeugt das diese bewegungsfreudigen Zeitgenossen auch entsprechend Platz brauchen. 

Zum Thema "Groesse von Goldfischen" und anderen allgemeinen Fragen gibts einen -wie ich finde- sehr guten Beitrag unter

http://goldfische.kaltwasseraquaristik.de/faq-fisch.htm#gros


----------



## Sadok (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: Was mache ich falsch? Schwebalgen*

Hallo VolkerN,

danke für deinen konstruktiven Beitrag, sehr interessanter Thread. Ich bin doch erstaunt wie groß die werden können. :shock 

Im Thread steht etwas von 20 Jahren, ist das schon das "Endalter"?

Da ich nicht weiß wie alt meine Goldfische sind, da ich die wie gesagt vom Vorbesitzer habe, kann ich dazu auch nichts sagen (mindestens 4-5 Jahren werden die aber sein). Ich weiß nur, dass er keine Pumpe drin hatte und der Teich ein einziger stinkender grüziger Teich war, wo die Goldfische am Teichgrund versucht haben zu überleben, irgendwo im Matsch.


Gruß
Sadok


----------

